# nervous friend here for her



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

My friend had written 2 bad checks to the same place. She wrote the second one before she knew about the first bounced check. she claims she did not have no idea about the insufficient funds until the detective came to her house. she did not have the money to pay the place. she went to her initial hearing and as to return to court for arraignment. What can she do, if there is anything she can do to stay away from jail time. Would it be better to plead quilty and hope for the best.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

For a start she could pay the store what she owes them. Out of curiosity - how much in bad checks did she write?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I kinda doubt she is facing jail time for two bounced checks (unless they are for a large sum of money). If your friend thinks prison is in her future, then she is lying to you about how many times this has happened.

I am sure everyone on this board will tell you that people are very rarely honest about how many times they have been in trouble with the law. They will tell you they got a ticket, and leave out the part where the car was towed for unreg/unins. They will admit they have a warrant for unpaid fines, but neglect to tell you that it was a restitution payment for a larceny charge. You get the idea, *theives are ALWAYS liars*. Keep that in mind and pick better _friends_.


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

dont know if you got private message or not. one check was for 31.00 and the other for 20.00.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

She's lying.

:---)


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

i guess they were to a gas station


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

"she did not have no idea" *what the hell does that mean?*
How can your friend be writing checks and not have a rough estimate of how much in her checking account? That's the problem. Tell her welcome to the real world: where it is _your_ responsibility to check these things, not the stores to find out and then issue a warning.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd like to know what gas station takes checks these days.

*PLEASE .*


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

her check went in a day or two after they bounced


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

little town gas station called Hellens.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Tell her to go pay Hellen in cash in person. Take the recept to court with her. If she still goes to jail, then there is more to the story, and she is a liar. I am betting on the latter.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ask your friend how many 'little town gas station's called Hellens' she has ripped off.. i'm curious.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mamadukes said:


> My friend had written 2 bad checks to the same place. She wrote the second one before she knew about the first bounced check. she claims she did not have no idea about the insufficient funds until the detective came to her house. she did not have the money to pay the place. she went to her initial hearing and as to return to court for arraignment. What can she do, if there is anything she can do to stay away from jail time. Would it be better to plead quilty and hope for the best.


There is no such crime as a bounced check. Once she has been put on notice that the check bounced then she has two days to make good on the payment.

If she fails to do so then it becomes a larceny.

So not only did she bounce the check, she also ignored the request to make due on those checks. She knows what she is doing. She's a thief.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Use a debit card


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

if she pays the bill next tuesday and brings the reciept would it make a big difference when she has to return to court. should she ask for a public defender to help her with her case.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

both are probably good ideas.


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

does she ask for a public defender the next time she goes or should she ask for one sooner.


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

do you think it is a possibility the case against her could be dismissed and she only gets fined.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

mamadukes said:


> if she pays the bill next tuesday and brings the reciept would it make a big difference when she has to return to court. should she ask for a public defender to help her with her case.


A public defender??? over 51 bucks??? are you for real??? you can't smell the BS??


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A public defender is $150 provided she qualifies for one. (sounds like she does where she can't keep 50 bucks in her account)

I seriously doubt she is facing any kind of jail time and would not need a PD. Just pay what is owed and she will probably get a CWOF


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

what is a CWOF?


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

if they give a CWOF and they already put something on her record would it be taken off or would it stay there.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

it would stay on her BOP. even if it gets dismissed she would still have a BOP- it doesn't matter if its dismissed/CWOF it will still show 2 counts of larceny by check. If she can't scrape together $51 to pay Hellens after she realized she bounced them, then she probally knew she didn't have enough money when she wrote the checks. People are always bouncing checks to that gas station, look on the front window the next time ur there.


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

thats where i get my gas most days. i see all the checks. i never really understood why you would write a check just to gas. use cash or a credit card. she has the money to pay them. she has to collect the money from her refund from financial aid. another question would it be showed on her CORI?


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Jesus Christ....... what is this? Twenty Questions? 8 more to go!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Why does it matter to you so much? If your friend screws up, you try to help them as much as possible. There comes a time you need to let her figure it out on her own, or at least ask her own questions.


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess I always care about friends to much see them go through things and to figure things out for themselves.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

How old is she 9? Tell her to grow up and take responsiblity. Unless you are her mother/father/sibling _or it is you_, then let her live and learn. Maybe she'll actually get the point. Oh, you might want to teach her how to balance a check book though.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's her


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> _or it is you_


Say it isn't so mamadukes!!!!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

mamadukes said:


> i never really understood why you would write a check just to gas.


no sh*t, there's your first clue.



> use cash or a credit card. she has the money to pay them.


But she doesn't have 50 bucks, liar.



> she has to collect the money from her refund from financial aid.


So....then she would not qualify for a public defender? Or are you (I mean your friend) just another freeloading scumbag???



> another question would it be showed on her CORI?


*YES*


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

First of, you or your friend is any idiot for even purchasing gasoline with a god damn check.....Secondly, Hellen fuels is part of the problem. There are about 10 other freakin gas stations in Uxbridge, and because they continue to accept bad checks for ten bucks, tewnty bucks, etc, I have to watch these poor bastards who accidentally bounced a check come into court.
Furthermore I am sure that the Uxbridge Police Detective would much rather spend his time doing other things, than chasing after bad check writers for Hellens.
Hellens should have some sort of attorney to handle these matters and stop wasting UPD's time......
Lastly, it has to do with Uxbridge Court as well. Things are changing though, I watched the Clerk in a Show cause hearing not to long ago refuse to issue the complaint because it was for "larceny by check" $11.13.......Stop wasting the courts time.

Advice: Bring the money you owe to court with you for Arraignment that day. Wave your right to an attorney, talk to the D.A. yourself, apologize give him the sob story amd he will dismiss it with the payment of the bad check and whatever fees hellens wants to whack you with. Hes not going to want to waste his time with this garbage.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mamadukes said:


> what is a CWOF?


It's the result of a bad CWOLD.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

She's not going to jail for $51.00


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mamadukes said:


> Would it be better to plead *quilty* and hope for the best.


I think she should plead "afghan" instead.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried reading this, and i had to go really slow. What happened Dunny? I figured you'd get this one! This is REALLY bad! Foxy, have your friends proof read your post from now on PLEASE! You misspelled the SECOND WORD! ... and many, many words after that....



Foxy85 said:


> First of, you or your friend is any idiot for even purchasing gasoline with a god damn check.....Secondly, Hellen fuels is part of the problem. There are about 10 other freakin gas stations in Uxbridge, and because they continue to accept bad checks for ten bucks, tewnty bucks, etc, I have to watch these poor bastards who accidentally bounced a check come into court.
> Furthermore I am sure that the Uxbridge Police Detective would much rather spend his time doing other things, than chasing after bad check writers for Hellens.
> Hellens should have some sort of attorney to handle these matters and stop wasting UPD's time......
> Lastly, it has to do with Uxbridge Court as well. Things are changing though, I watched the Clerk in a Show cause hearing not to long ago refuse to issue the complaint because it was for "larceny by check" $11.13.......Stop wasting the courts time.
> ...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, I was still too dazed from the post about pleading QUILTY. I was also thinking mamadukes's "friend" should write her a check for some English-As-a-Second-Language classes.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> Furthermore I am sure that the Uxbridge Police Detective would much rather spend his time doing other things, than chasing after bad check writers for Hellens.


yeah like finding the dickless assholes who shot out my window w/ a BB gun.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Where the hell did you get that smilie Ken?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Here's a site with some great smilies:

http://www.clicksmilies.com/

You can also make your own:


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jasonbr.....I was typing fast and did not re-read my post...But thankyou for pointing out my flaws, you have no idea how much its means to me. And while some words are mispelled, the advice is still solid....

Sorry that it took you all of 3 seconds longer to read the post, and decipher my typos.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> Jasonbr.....I was typing fast and did not re-read my post...But thankyou for pointing out my flaws, you have no idea how much its means to me. And while some words are mispelled, the advice is still solid....
> 
> Sorry that it took you all of 3 seconds longer to read the post, and decipher my typos.....


 I SENSE SARCASM


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> First of, you or your friend is any idiot for even purchasing gasoline with a god damn check.....Secondly, Hellen fuels is part of the problem. There are about 10 other freakin gas stations in Uxbridge, and because they continue to accept bad checks for ten bucks, tewnty bucks, etc, I have to watch these poor bastards who accidentally bounced a check come into court.
> Furthermore I am sure that the Uxbridge Police Detective would much rather spend his time doing other things, than chasing after bad check writers for Hellens.
> Hellens should have some sort of attorney to handle these matters and stop wasting UPD's time......
> Lastly, it has to do with Uxbridge Court as well. Things are changing though, I watched the Clerk in a Show cause hearing not to long ago refuse to issue the complaint because it was for "larceny by check" $11.13.......Stop wasting the courts time.
> ...


Are you friends with Devall PatricK?? Writing a bad check and not paying, after your check bounces, is a CRIME! You aren't a "poor bastard" if you write a check that bounces and you fail to pay after it fails to clear; you are simply an idiot that bought what you couldn't afford. Just so you know Foxy, and if you read the thread you would: People who bounce checks get the opportunity to pay off their bad check(s). Now go back to school (or lack there of) and stop wasting everyone elses time. I may have wasted 3 seconds re-reading your post, but i wasted another 10 reading your post after that. That's 13 seconds i will never have back.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

This one seems appropriate:








(thanks Dunny)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't recall saying "writing a bad check" wasn't a crime. Simply gave the person advice, and some personal opinion.

And not everything has to be to the LETTER of the law. 

And anyone who lives in the area will tell you that this has more to do with Hellen's fuel accepting checks. They're too cheap to by a Credit card machine and pay a percentage to the credit card company's for its use, and would rather haul people off to court for BS amounts of money. Take it up in small claims court.

Uxbridge is not exactly a Sudbury type of town, its full of blue collar people who write bad checks. Why would you accept checks in this town as a Gas Station?


----------



## mamadukes (Oct 16, 2006)

By the way you guys were wrong it was not me that wrote the bad checks. but thats ok!!! my friend went to court and waived her rights to a lawyer and talked to the DA and he looked over the case with her and said you wrote two bad checks and you got charged with this. He said you should have not been charged with this, I am not even going to read anymore of this I am going to dismiss the charges and have you only pay what is owed to the place of business. I just wanted to say thank you for your advice so I could help my friend in a time of need!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

good for her


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Did I call that or what.....Thank goodness for Hellen's tying up our court system for this crap.....


----------



## hockeyman4 (Sep 26, 2006)

andy that picture is hillarious


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

This whole thread just proves how full of retards Uxbridge really is... there has to be a couple thousand of "your friend's" in this town, and at least half of them have worked at Hellen's. Keeps us employed I guess, even if its with bull shit.


----------

